

Publishers Send Open Letter to Advertisers to End Flash in Favor of HTML5 - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/08/24/flash-vulnerability-web-advertising/

======
werencole
And the IAB has guidelines for building ads in HTML5. Finally, some real
progress here.

